# Frist try



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Well after visiting here and seeing much of the Great work you guys do, I decided to give it a try. Its not the best but I think I can get some 1/64th scale picture shots off of it. The whole thing measures 8 H x 17 1/2 L x 8 W. Its pretty much done, I haven't really decided whether to cut off the Crowd end flap there or maybe just bend it in some to give me an extra inch of photography space. Same with the unused extra sky top - Anyway, sometimes the smallest stuff can be challenging, sure does get time consuming. Here it is, I'll get a car or two on it and take a few pictures -enjoy!


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)




----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)




----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

I better get some rubber marks down on the thing to


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Thanks CJTorino, here's some pictures with the diecast on it. -Enjoy!








Now that I have this, I can practice on the picture taking end of it.


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)




----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

It does look better with some cars on it  Picture taking needs some work-


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)




----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

I can tell from the pictures that lighting is also important, I'll have to work on that to


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd try outside on a cloudy day. Definitely need a layer of rubber on the ground! How about some pics of the cars out of context. Underneath and such.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks terrific with cars on it.
You might look into getting some of the 'wheelie' stands
that were offered in the Johnny Lightning ShowStopper series,
they were also in the Original JL streetfreaks series cars,
I know I use them in my 1/64 scale DragStrip display for that 
"Wheels Up" Look.
I like those pictures RacerJoe!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

nice work, now your hooked .im sure that drag strip will get longer .l.o.l.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good so far. Definitely need to put some tire tracks down and don't forget the smoke. I've never seen a start at a dragstrip that didn't look like a smoking lounge at an airport. Great pix!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## StreetFreak (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks GREAT Joe!

Really like the Firebird vs Mustang Fastback heat!:thumbsup:


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice work! I'm sure you'll perfect the drag racing pics. Keep posting updates with your improvements. :thumbsup:


----------

